# replacing shower arm for rain shower



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Rain shower arm & head requested (just replacing the standard shower head & arm)

I've got a shower with standard Moen shower set-up. CPVC, likely just 1/2" feeding the mixer. (no access panel to inpsect, but assuming same set-up as another bathroom that does have access.)

Nothing bigger than an 8" diameter showerhead, correct? Hope it's good enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

If you're just replacing the existing shower head and arm - not moving the location of the shower head to the ceiling - then you should be good to go.

Moen does make a 10" rainshower head. Check it out http://www.moen.com/waterhill/chrom...-head-rainshower-showerhead/_/R-CONSUMER:S112

What type of shower arm are you replacing the existing one with? 

Justin


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Arm will probably be the Moen Waterhill (the one that loops like a gooseneck a bit)

I'm just wondering about enough flow with a 10" . I don't have a good sense of whether that would be a satisfying shower, flowwise, under 1/2cpvc with fairly normal water pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

If you are only running one showerhead, you should still get solid pressure out of a 10".

Moen has something called "Immersion", featured on most of their rainshowerheads, which funnels the water down tiny channels to pressurize the spray, as to overcome pressure issues with bigger diameter showerheads.

I don't think it's the case in VA, but in CA showerheads are moving from 2.5 to 2.0GPM. Just make sure you have a 2.5GPM showerhead and steer clear of the Eco-Performance ones (1.5GPM). At 60 PSI you will get that 2.5GPM which will make for a great shower experience.

Justin


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Just put the 10" Moen in last week. Works fine solo on a 1/2" line (sorry, don't know the gpm/psi) from the ceiling. Customer let me know "pressure wasn't great" when using it simultaneously with the wall. He is the type to expect it to be a pressure washer. I had ask to run a 3/4" branch during rough in but he informed me it wasn't necessary.


----------

